# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  poszerzenie górnego śródpiersia

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 27 lipca moja córka trafiła do szpitala z powodu niedowagi. W szpitalu była poddana wielu badaniom. W rtg klatki piersiowej stwierdzono: poszerzenie górnego śródpiersia po prawej stronie - cień grasicy. Zlecono kontrolne badanie rtg po 2 miesiaącch. Za przyczynę niedowagi uznano uwarunkowania konstytucjonalne. Dziś odebrałam wynik kontrolnego badania rtg w opisie  prawe śródpiersie poszerzone (cień grasicy?). Mój lekarz rodzinny nie widzi problemu ale mnie to martwi. Nie mogę znaleźć żadnych informacji na ten temat. Czy może mi ktos napisać czy to normalne? Córka ma teraz 9 miesięcy.

----------

